# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  'Buraya çalışmaya gelene acınmayacak'

## bozok

*'Buraya çalışmaya gelene acınmayacak'*


*TUNCELİ'de Munzur Vadisi'nde kurulacak baraj için sondaj çalışmasının yapılmasını bölgede toplanan çevreciler engelledi. üevreciler iş mekinelerine saldırırken, Belediye Başkanı BDP'li Edibe şahin, “Bundan sonra hiçbir biçimde burada mühendisi, işçisi ile emekçisi ile buraya çalışmaya gelen hiç kimseye acınmayacaktır. üünkü biz bundan sonra bu kadar sabırlı olmayacağız” dedi.*

*15:34 | 30 Eylül 2010*







Ferit DEMİR/TUNCELİ, (DHA)


Munzur Vadisi'nde kurulacak ‘Bozkaya 1 Barajı' içinde bölgede iş makineleri tarafından sondaj çalışmasına başlandı. üzel firma olası tepkiler üzerine çalışma için güvenlik istediği Jandarma ekipleri, bölgede önlem aldı. Kent merkezine 10 kilometre uzaklıktaki Dedeağaç Köyü yakılarında sondaj çalışmalarına başlandığı duyan Tunceli'deki bir grup çevreci bölge akın etti. Kent merkezinde ses yayın cihazından anonslar yapılarak halkın bölgeye gitmeleri istendi. Anons üzerine bölgeye gidenlerin sayısı 700'ü buldu. Toplananlar sondaj makinesinin önünü kapatıp, çalışmasını engellerken, zaman zaman aracı tahrip etmeye çalıştı. Taşkınlık yapanlar yine grupta bulunanlar tarafından engellenirken, jandarma göstericilere müdahalede bulunmadı.

Tunceli Belediye Başkanı Edibe şahin de bölgeye gelerek firma yetkilileriyle görüştü. Firma yetkilileri, sondaj çalışmasının durdurulacağını ve araçların bölgeden çekileceğini söyleyince göstericiler sakinleşti.

*TEHDİT ETTİ*
Belediye Başkanı Edibe şahin, toplananlara yaptığı konuşmada Munzur Vadisi üzerinde baraj yapımına izin vermeyeceklerini söyledi. Tuncelileler'in bu konuda tek vücut olduğunu söyleyen şahin, şöyle dedi:

_"Buradan sesleniyoruz, kararlıyız. Bundan sonra Dersim'de hiçbir barajın yapılmasına kesinlikle izin vermeyeceğiz. Bugün buraya gelirken son 5 dakikada duyulan haber üzerine bu kadar insan toplandı. Eğer şu ana kadar insanlarımız sessiz ve sakin duruyorlarsa nedeni bize verilen sözlerdir. Bize ‘Munzur Vadisi'nde yapılacak barajların durumu gözden geçirilecek' denildi. Ayrıca, ‘Gerekirse Tunceli'de kararlaştırılan barajlar yapılmayacak.' denildi. Halkımız bu barajlar yapılmayacak umuduyla bekliyor. Sabrımız artık çak daha fazla sınanmamalı. Bugün buradaki manzara biriken öfkenin yansımasıdır. Dersim'de herkes örgütlüdür, tek vücut olmasını, hep beraber cevap vermesini bilir. Bundan sonra biz hiçbir biçimde burada mühendisi ile işçisi ile emekçisi ile buraya çalışmaya gelen hiç kimseye acınmayacaktır. Bundan sonra bu kadar"_


*MİLLİYET*

----------

